
Structural racism in tech - jimsojim
http://www.fastcompany.com/3037933/the-visible-man
======
venomsnake
Editorialized title. Original is "TRISTAN WALKER: THE VISIBLE MAN"

> even if his startup has a modest $9.3 million in funding

I would love such modest funding.

> Its first product is a single-blade razor system, called Bevel, which makes
> it possible for men with coarse or curly hair—the kind that I and most other
> black men have—to shave without developing razor bumps or other skin
> irritation.

Made in Hogwarts. A razor is just a knife held at an angle.

